# Metal detector recommendation



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Recently I've been thinking about getting back into metal detecting. My experience with them ended probably 20 years ago with an old Whites Coinmaster so I am basically a newbie when it comes to the modern machines. It's hard to tell about online reviews due to the flooding of sponsored plugs, so thought I'd ask in here. I realize that everyone has their preferences and opinions vary, but any experienced input would help a lot. Just looking for the best bang for the buck on a detector that would be used mainly for old coin hunting in yards and fields. Preferably under $400.00 Thanks!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I researched heavily a couple years ago and purchase a Garrett 250, it seemed like the best all around detector. I loved it but didn't have time to use it much so I ended up selling it.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There are plenty to choose from in your price range. Its best to stick with reputable made in USA brands like whites , garrett , tesoro , fisher , teknetics. My suggestion of some detector models would be anything in the fisher F series or teknetics. Whites brand detectors have a good reputation but some of their models in that price range have had some poor reviews and when Ive held them I was not impressed with how they are made. Garrett is good , I had a garrett ace 250 and was happy with it but the ace series dont have a numerical display , only icons that help identify the targets , numerical is more accurate. The fisher F series has a numerical display. They also have some new models that look really impressive like the f19 , f22 , and f44. Teknetics is made by the same company as fisher and they are almost identical. I use a garrett AT pro now and really like it , being waterproof is a big plus since I search in water sometimes. But its just a tad over $400 new. The ....http://www.kellycodetectors.com/ website allows you to see and read about different detectors and even lets you compare them side by side to start with , but if you contact some of the other online detector dealers they are usually more helpful and they can work with you on the price a lot more to get a better deal than kellyco will offer.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

In your price range my picks would be a Whites or Tesoro detector. Whites has the best customer service out there if anything goes wrong with your machine.In that price range a meter serves little purpose. You are better off going by sound. I would probably choose a Tesoro Vequero because I believe it would preform better than a comparably priced whites but doesn't have a meter.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I've metal detected off and on since the mid 1970's. I started back up about 3 years ago and bought a Garrett Ace 350. I don't know the actual price but it was less than $300 with headphones and some other stuff. I mainly wanted it for coins and I have been very happy with it. Although I've never used one I hear a lot of good reports on the AT pro but it's more than you or myself were willing to pay.

My son has a Minelab Etrec and he does find a lot of deep coins with it in New Jersey but I think it ran around $1000.

If you have the time check out the treasurenet.com web site and ask any question you have.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Try the Garret Ace 250 and buy a pin pointer Garret Pro or cheaper Harbor Freight pin pointer. Pin pointers help you find that small metal chip in the hole after the detector finds the area. CL has several 250's used for $150.00 
I bought my 250 local at a hobby store the price then was comparable to online after shipping. Cabelas sells detectors and pin pointers also. I may have to put batteries in my detector and go out and find some change.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks to all for the info and suggestions. That pretty much backs up much of what I have read and watched online. I used to run 2 older Whites detectors quite a bit and learned to tell a good deep signal from surface junk the majority of the time. I never looked at the meter and wonder how much I would rely on a screen if I had one. From the sounds of it, they are a bit more gimmicky in the lower dollar units anyway. The Tesoro seems to be a deep seeker in that price range minus the display. The Garret Ace 250/350 appears to be the most popular machines by far for $300 and less. The more I look into it, the more I'm leaning towards a Garret GT Pro. Still undecided.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

It's your fault All Eyes that I went dirt fishing this morning. I put batteries in my ACE 250 and went out early looking for some coins. Came back with 7 dimes and four pennies. About 250 more trips like that and I will have this thing paid for. seriously it was a fun morning it had been years since the last time I had my detector out. Not so much the value of the finds it is finding what your looking for. Detecting for fun, not profit.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's awesome. Sorry and your welcome.  
I really miss dirt fishing and haven't done it in many moons. Much like regular fishing, there's that element of surprise that draws me to it. Your next "bite" might be that find or catch of a lifetime.
My brother has an older but much better Whites machine that he is going to let me use for a while until I decide on what to buy. There are some very old plots of private land that I can get access to that may yield some interesting finds. One it particular really peaks my interest because of some history that I learned and the old guy that owns it hasn't let anyone hunt there before. It was a fairground of sorts or rather a social gathering area long before the depression. I have yet to unearth a seated coin or a silver dollar so hopefully I can scratch a few items off my bucket list.
My approach has always been digging everything in full metal mode with the sensitivity cranked. You dig a lot more junk that way but I've never fully trusted the discriminator modes especially on the older detectors. After a while it's easy to discern surface trash that blows your ears out over deeper targets. Getting back into it again will be fun. Thanks for the interest and for sharing your finds. If you hit the dream cache or gold double eagle coin be sure to let us know.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Picked this up at my brothers today and started poking around with it. I thought he was going to lend me his older Whites 6000D, but he had this one that I was unaware of. It's a Whites Classic SL with Target ID from 2000 or so. Price wise, it's a low to mid range machine. I must say though, that after testing some various targets of coins in both silver and clad plus some junk iron, I am really impressed by how accurately it identifies and discriminates. Every denomination of coin from a penny to a silver dollar read accurately during an air test. After digging about 10 holes in the yard, I found a Lincoln penny, 2 keys, and what appears to be part of a brass light fixture. And I'm quite sure the riches will just keep pouring in the more I use it.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice looking detector and good start finding treasures. Your social gathering spot seems like a good chance to mark off your bucket list some interesting metal detector finds. I agree finding something unexpected or rare is the draw for dirt fishing. I have a spot where an old map marked a trail on ridge tops that became a early route and eventually had some old structures of a tavern and possibly inn. The stone foundation remains it was an our plan to detect it in the spring years ago when the ground cover would be least with less ticks and bugs around. Circumstances changed for my MD buddy and I didn't go back to check out the area. I hope to possibly find a Spanish real or some from that era. 
Like the cable show I would like to hunt that special spot like they do and find the rare and unusual leave the finds for the historians as a bucket list mark off. I would like to do some local ring finders volenteer MD work seems like a nice service. History below our feet we walk over without knowing it is there. 

The finding of places to MD hunt has become more challenging as of late. Here in central Ohio with many past locations off limits to detectorist digging for finds. Like many pursuits actions of other effect the future of all who want to metal detect. Detect, find, dig, refill your divots and leave only footprints.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Metal detecting can be fun. But unless you are sure you are going to use them, I would not recommend sinking much money in. I would recommend barrowing or rent one and make sure you are going to really like the hobby before purchasing.I bought these two detectors probably 25 years ago. Paid a good chunk of change for them back then. Used a couple times and hung on rafters in garage and haven't touched for probably 15 years. I got them down today to see if they still operate, and sure enough put batteries in and they worked perfect.. But looked at same detectors on ebay and they are not worth much.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Slatebar said:


> Metal detecting can be fun. But unless you are sure you are going to use them, I would not recommend sinking much money in. I would recommend barrowing or rent one and make sure you are going to really like the hobby before purchasing.I bought these two detectors probably 25 years ago. Paid a good chunk of change for them back then. Used a couple times and hung on rafters in garage and haven't touched for probably 15 years. I got them down today to see if they still operate, and sure enough put batteries in and they worked perfect.. But looked at same detectors on ebay and they are not worth much.


Message sent


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, I've been trying to learn this detector and have taken it around in the yard a little bit. My back has been messed up for over a week now or I would have been out more. Anyways, here are my treasures so far after about 2 hours of total hunting time. An old makeup compact, 2 keys, some unidentifiable pieces parts and 38 cents. WOO-HOO! No silver yet, and the oldest coin so far is a 1950 nickle. Still fun to be finding coins and trying to learn how to decipher good signals from trash according to the sound and ID screen. 3 of my last 5 holes were coins so either I'm getting better or luckier. Most trash I've dug makes a choppy broken sound and the coins make a definite "dig me" tone. It's amazing how accurate this ID screen has been on the coins. Can't wait to get this out to some old yards and fields.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

No pull tabs ?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Slatebar said:


> No pull tabs ?


Yes I found a couple of those but these are my treasures.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Took my detector to my daughters house and dug a penny and clad dime in the first two spots. It started raining like a monsoon so had to go back inside. Later this eve, I took it out in my front yard and found this in under an hour. I thought the big one was a 50 cent piece, but it's a Sunoco token.  Clad quarter, dime, and some pennies. Also found a cock hammer from what appears to be a toy gun. Still no old coins, but I'm really impressed by the ID feature on this detector. If it's a choppy signal and says iron, it's junk. If it's a solid tone and says coin, it's a coin.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

If you want, join at friendly metal detecting dot com. Great site/forum, very informative. Check out my photo album out after your register silverfishin is my screen name. Good luck.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

fishngolf said:


> If you want, join at friendly metal detecting dot com. Great site/forum, very informative. Check out my photo album out after your register silverfishin is my screen name. Good luck.


Thanks! I will check it out. 
Poked around in the yard again this eve for a bit and found more treasures. 2 quarters, 2 dimes and 5 pennies. Oldest is a 1916 wheat penny and no silver yet. Also dug up a Shasta Beauty shampoo lid. LOL! Finding non metal things in the holes also like bottles and a marble. The bigger one is a Little Boy Blue Bluing bottle for laundry I guess. My yard is loaded with crap. I'm only digging the signals that sound good above the iron range and am surprisingly not finding much foil and nails or whatever. A few more days like this and I will have enough money to buy a medium coffee.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is nuts! My brother was telling me that his machine seems to run better at night. Can't sleep so like an idiot I took my detector out at 2 am with my head lamp on and dug about 4 holes. One was a wheat penny, and then I find this sterling silver ring. It has two rectangular stones but the 2 larger stones are missing. Pretty cool! Then 2 feet away I dig up this really thin copper coin about the size of a quarter. It's barely legible but looks like a seated coin. Unreal!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow your finding some nice items. I added 39 cents to my total...I'm at a dollar maybe a McD coffee off the senior menu for me or a donut.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Found this yesterday with my Etrac.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow. That Barber is in great shape. I wish mine was half that detailed.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> Wow. That Barber is in great shape. I wish mine was half that detailed.


I get lucky every now and then.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After looking at this latest coin, it appears that it's actually a British half penny. Too roached to see a date but my quest for a seated coin continues.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

robertj298 said:


> Found this yesterday with my Etrac.
> View attachment 192352


Thanks for sharing that is a Really nice find, I have found a few pieces of small sliver years back, silver dimes and quarters and a few weaties pennies nothing like your find. Like all fish photos a dirt fishing photo deserves a story recounting your find. Locations should be omitted. Silver has a nice bell tone through my detector head phones just had not heard it enough to expect it.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fishingisfun said:


> Thanks for sharing that is a Really nice find, I have found a few pieces of small sliver years back, silver dimes and quarters and a few weaties pennies nothing like your find. Like all fish photos a dirt fishing photo deserves a story recounting your find. Locations should be omitted. Silver has a nice bell tone through my detector head phones just had not heard it enough to expect it.


Unlike the old days when you could find silver at parks and schools now a days I almost hunt exclusively private yards. I look for old houses and go from there. I've also learned you can't judge a book by it's cover, some of the best looking old places turn up nothing and some of the places that look like the inhabitants wouldn't have had 2 nickels to rub together are really good.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The treasures keep on coming. Found another silver ring in my yard today.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks again for the interest! Found some more clad tonight and a brass buckle off some suspenders. I'm getting rich I tell ya!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

While out dirt fishing this morning, I ran into an out of town visitor. I thought it might be a real small token or game piece. I could not see what it was until I got home it is an 1 Euro coin. For my search it is from Ireland. 
http://www.eurocoins.co.uk/ireland.html


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool find! Goes to show that you never know what's down there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some more change and odds and ends I found today.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice finds All Eyes, I had a good day myself. 
A Humvee, an airplane, a cable connector, four pennies, four quarters and a personal best find of a 925 sterling ring from 4 inches down. The Value is minimal but for a little while I thought I had something great.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice Fishingisfun! That's a cool group of finds and nice ring! Just now saw your reply and pics.
I had to come back to this thread due to the strange yet very cool things I have found in my yard this week. There was a jewelry spill of some kind here or something. I have found 7 rings and 4 earrings so far in the same 20 ft area. I dug two 14k gold rings in the last couple of days and tonight before dark pulled two more rings and an earring. The rings from tonight are identical yet 2 different makers. One is marked sterling and I can't see good enough to read the other. The stones are bling city and certainly cant be real? Anyways, here are some of the cool things I have found recently.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

why would you assume those stones arent real? you may have found some serious treasure there friend. so much jewelry in one area......hmmm...maybe her husband cheated on her and she threw all of the jewelry he bought for her at him out in the yard. or out of a window into the grass....or maybe he did it in anger out of the bedroom window. is this area underneath a bedroom window? or someones young daughter got into Moms jewelry box and lost a bunch of it in the yard? im just guessing, it might just be costume jewelry of course, hope theyre real for your sake though. big stones like that cost thousands of dollars. its obviously an older home that you live in, do you know who lived there before? maybe you can ask if they ever lost the jewelry.

that thing you found there that got the blue, reminds me of an egyptian scarab pattern...very cool find.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hardwater- real diamonds that big would most likely be set in gold or platinum. These last 2 are sterling silver and not very high quality mounts. Finding all this jewelry around the foundation of a house that used to sit on my back lot. The house must have been extremely old. Also digging up lots of change but nothing real old yet aside from some wheat pennies. So far I have found 19 clad quarters. The silver coins have to be in here but have yet to find any. Still, I will take gold and silver rings all day long. Just very strange that there are so many of them scattered around out there. Also finding lots of foil milk bottle lids from The Acme Dairy Co that used to be here in Massillon.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ahhh....ok i agree with you there. you gotta research your place with old maps and websites and find out when it was built....if you have a lot of property there might be other spots on your property that might be good spots to hunt. youre lucky to have that spot on your own property, you can take your time and dig up everything.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I've only ever owned and used my Garrett Ace 350. I LOVE it!!! Waterproof coil and good discrimination for an entry level machine. I found an 1863 civil war token 2 weekends ago in Wadsworth with it on old farm land.

I use a Garrett pin-pointer too. It makes locating items a lot quicker.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Just noticed this post!

Where are you guys from, and how willing are you to have a noobie join you out in the field?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dave- I've heard a lot of good reviews on the Ace series of detectors. Loving my new AT Pro so far and will only get better with it in time. As far as pinpointers, I just picked up a cheapy Harbor Freight one and so far it works pretty well. For $14 it's hard to complain. Upgrading to a better one is inevitable, but for now this will do. 
Newbuck- I'm from Massillon and kind of a newbie myself. (at least with newer detectors) I would welcome some company but not sure how much you could learn from me. 
Hit my brothers farm last night which is extremely old, and found this 1865 Indian. Pretty cool!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice finds in these pictures !  If you do some research and hunt often you can do really well. I dont find a lot of jewelry or old coins , though I do find some , but most years I find between $200 and $300 in clad coins. I hunt often though and cover a lot of area. I do best at fairgrounds and sledding areas. Its not often you find a place that hasnt been hunted frequently , but when you do find them it can pay off well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Yonderfishin. For whatever reason, my back yard has a ton of jewelry in it. I have found probably a dozen or so rings and other items since this picture was taken. The ring count is now over 60! It's anyone's guess as to why, and friends and family have offered many different possible answers but it will probably always remain a mystery. The vast majority of it is marked sterling and my mom tells me that it's old. Everything came out of an area of about 25 feet or so in diameter. It's basically solid dirt in that spot now from all my digging.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

All I can say is wow that is a lot of good finds from your yard. All kind of guesses as to how it all ended up there. I will guess you may have paid for your new At Pro detector already.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a Gold Master TR-Discriminator late 70s model..It works well!! Not very streamlined as are the newer styles,,but very effective.. In its day,,this was THE main device sold.. I still cant find my damned 18k wedding band I lost at Moggy 2 years ago mushroom hunting


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

IF I were to guess,,I'd say as a result of an argument...Someone got pissed & made "Statement act" & hurled the jewel box out in the yard?? Or Burgler dropped it on their hasty getaway...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fishingisfun said:


> All I can say is wow that is a lot of good finds from your yard. All kind of guesses as to how it all ended up there. I will guess you may have paid for your new At Pro detector already.


Thanks! Any guess I come up with sounds equally possible, so I quit.  It's been fun digging it all up and wondering. My last couple of hunts have not produced any more items, but I didn't spend much time out there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

sonar said:


> I have a Gold Master TR-Discriminator late 70s model..It works well!! Not very streamlined as are the newer styles,,but very effective.. In its day,,this was THE main device sold.. I still cant find my damned 18k wedding band I lost at Moggy 2 years ago mushroom hunting


You should break your detector out and we could go to Moggy and do some backtracking. It would be pretty cool to find that ring.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

sonar said:


> IF I were to guess,,I'd say as a result of an argument...Someone got pissed & made "Statement act" & hurled the jewel box out in the yard?? Or Burgler dropped it on their hasty getaway...


Something tells me that this is not a personal spill. There are several duplicate items including these rings that I've found 4 of now. That many identical rings in someones jewelry box doesn't make sense to me. In fact, none of it does.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

No it doesn't make sense?? & as to breaking "it out" I do,,quite often,,& I will here after the next hard freeze..I have 6 spots that I took my gloves at,, I pretty much know for sure ..But I still haven't found it OR anything else of any value..... I'll keep looking anyhow...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

sonar said:


> No it doesn't make sense?? & as to breaking "it out" I do,,quite often,,& I will here after the next hard freeze..I have 6 spots that I took my gloves at,, I pretty much know for sure ..But I still haven't found it OR anything else of any value..... I'll keep looking anyhow...


Well good luck! Sooner or later either your ring or something cool will come out of the ground. Old coins can be nice little finds. Are you done at Berlin yet? I've been wanting to run up there.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

All Eyes said:


> Well good luck! Sooner or later either your ring or something cool will come out of the ground. Old coins can be nice little finds. Are you done at Berlin yet? I've been wanting to run up there.


hell no! I'll be later this week,,&tomorrow,,W.B. Ber. has been quite good to me lately!! what about you??


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

sonar said:


> hell no! I'll be later this week,,&tomorrow,,W.B. Ber. has been quite good to me lately!! what about you??


Haven't fished Berlin since July. I'm overdue. Shoot me a text and maybe we can meet up out there. I'm also going to be down at Atwood next week chasing saugeye.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

fishngolf said:


> If you want, join at friendly metal detecting dot com. Great site/forum, very informative. Check out my photo album out after your register silverfishin is my screen name. Good luck.


Thanks a lot fishngolf! I've really been enjoying this since you turned me on to it. My name on there is Moe Money with a similar white gorilla pic as my avatar.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

My main interest in detecting is in finding old coins and tokens. Most of them aren't worth a lot but every once in a while you get lucky such as I did finding this 1877 Indian Head which I sold for $450.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! A 77 would have me dancing. That's awesome!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice find for sure


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

I lost my wedding ring in the spring while cleaning gutters and brush at a rental property. If I have a pretty good idea of where it is at would a metal detector give me a good shot at finding it?

I have looked several times without the aid of a detector, but there is a lot of yard litter to contend with.

The property is a 1937 built brick duplex.

Thanks


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> I lost my wedding ring in the spring while cleaning gutters and brush at a rental property. If I have a pretty good idea of where it is at would a metal detector give me a good shot at finding it?
> 
> I have looked several times without the aid of a detector, but there is a lot of yard litter to contend with.
> 
> ...


Hoosier Daddy, where are you located? Finding a lost ring for the owner would be a check off on my bucket list of finding something valuable for the owner at no charge. My location is central Ohio. Let me know if we're in the same area you can pm me if you like with details. I will guess some of the other detectorist here on OGF would do the same. There are a few groups that search for lost items for a fee if you choose to go that way. Ring Finders is one. Any yard litter of metal will complicate finding your ring along with foil gum wrappers it is likely IMHO someone familiar with their equipment can locate your ring. The sooner you look the better the chances of finding the ring.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Fishingisfun said:


> Hoosier Daddy, where are you located? Finding a lost ring for the owner would be a check off on my bucket list of finding something valuable for the owner at no charge. My location is central Ohio. Let me know if we're in the same area you can pm me if you like with details. I will guess some of the other detectorist here on OGF would do the same. There are a few groups that search for lost items for a fee if you choose to go that way. Ring Finders is one. Any yard litter of metal will complicate finding your ring along with foil gum wrappers it is likely IMHO someone familiar with their equipment can locate your ring. The sooner you look the better the chances of finding the ring.


I would be greatful for any help I could get. The ring is probably not worth too much, but it means a lot to me and my wife. I am in Toledo so probably out of the range you are willing to travel. I would pay any expenses and I would also pay a reward to any one who could help m find it. It is not to big of an area to search and who knows what else we could find at this place. Would it be beneficial for me to go around and pre clean the area ahead of time?

One last question. I saw BPS had a metal detector on sale for $60.00. Is it basically junk or it work for me to find this ring?

Thanks again for your thoughts


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> I would be greatful for any help I could get. The ring is probably not worth too much, but it means a lot to me and my wife. I am in Toledo so probably out of the range you are willing to travel. I would pay any expenses and I would also pay a reward to any one who could help m find it. It is not to big of an area to search and who knows what else we could find at this place. Would it be beneficial for me to go around and pre clean the area ahead of time?
> 
> One last question. I saw BPS had a metal detector on sale for $60.00. Is it basically junk or it work for me to find this ring?
> 
> Thanks again for your thoughts


you dont need to preclean the area and any cheapie detector should be able to find a ring thats basically on the surface.

but i would say this, your house has some age to it, offer this, "IF you find the ring, then you can detect the yard and keep anything you find." i gaurantee you someone local to you will take you up on that. a 1937 home probably has a lot of cool coins in it if its never been detected before.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> I would be greatful for any help I could get. The ring is probably not worth too much, but it means a lot to me and my wife. I am in Toledo so probably out of the range you are willing to travel. I would pay any expenses and I would also pay a reward to any one who could help m find it. It is not to big of an area to search and who knows what else we could find at this place. Would it be beneficial for me to go around and pre clean the area ahead of time?
> 
> One last question. I saw BPS had a metal detector on sale for $60.00. Is it basically junk or it work for me to find this ring?
> 
> Thanks again for your thoughts


Where in Toledo are you?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone here use http://www.historicaerials.com/ in aid to searching for locations to detect? It only goes back to 1952 for the aerials but I've been having a blast on my PC browser sliding the comparison between 2013 and 1952. A friend of mine owns a large farm here in Geauga County and actually before the aerials were made there was an old dirt road which is no longer visible and old foundations on the farm too. I am really seriously considering purchasing a Metal Detector and would like to stay around 1 to 2 hundred dollars for one that would aid me in searching old home foundations and road beds. Reading this thread has me given me treasure fever!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> Where in Toledo are you?


Pretty close to Toledo Hospital right near I-475


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoosier Daddy- Wish I wasn't so far from Toledo. It would be my pleasure to help you find your ring. My recommendation regarding the $60 BPS detector would be to pass on it and buy a better used older machine. You may find one on Craigslist for the same money that will get deeper and give you some enjoyment after your ring is found. Or locate someone in your area that deals in pre owned units and see what may be available. As Hardwaterfan said, any cheap detector will locate items close to the surface, but for that money I wouldn't count on it for much else. A brand new machine in the $60 price range will be a piece of junk. Find a cheap used model and then check out the reviews of it on Google. You may as well get the best bang for the buck. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> Does anyone here use http://www.historicaerials.com/ in aid to searching for locations to detect? It only goes back to 1952 for the aerials but I've been having a blast on my PC browser sliding the comparison between 2013 and 1952. A friend of mine owns a large farm here in Geauga County and actually before the aerials were made there was an old dirt road which is no longer visible and old foundations on the farm too. I am really seriously considering purchasing a Metal Detector and would like to stay around 1 to 2 hundred dollars for one that would aid me in searching old home foundations and road beds. Reading this thread has me given me treasure fever!


Love that site! It's a great resource for finding potential hunting grounds.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> I lost my wedding ring in the spring while cleaning gutters and brush at a rental property. If I have a pretty good idea of where it is at would a metal detector give me a good shot at finding it?
> 
> I have looked several times without the aid of a detector, but there is a lot of yard litter to contend with.
> 
> ...


I wish we were closer to each other so I could help out. Anyone local to Hoosier Daddy's location be a pal and help him out finding his lost ring.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

So I get this idea in my head that it would be crazy cool to invent metal detecting shoes with sniper coil soles so you can take a walk through any park you want while hunting at the same time. Cable runs up your pant leg to a box on your belt. Strap on a set of earbuds and no one knows you are metal detecting. Think of them as Indian Head penny loafers.







Brilliant right? 
After doing some searching it turns out they already make them.







These look horribly cheap but it would be awesome to have a pair of good ones. My million dollar idea will have to wait. 
http://www.hammacher.com/Product/76779


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Kind of off topic, but I follow a group on facebook that some of you detector guys and history buffs may enjoy. Ghost of the eastern Front, Guys digging in WW2 battle fields..


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Fishingisfun said:


> I wish we were closer to each other so I could help out. Anyone local to Hoosier Daddy's location be a pal and help him out finding his lost ring.


Good News!

I checked out Ring Finders as suggested on here and a gentleman from Detroit came down and found my ring in about five minutes. It was in the grass, but had been apparently stepped on and was just below the surface. I had been cleaning gutters in this area and was stung by a few yellow jackets. It must have fallen off in my attempt to fight them off. I had looked in this exact area numerous times, but I never would have found it with out the detector.

I can't thank you guys enough for your suggestions and hope. I had basically given up until I started reading this thread.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That is great news Hoosier Daddy! Nice to hear that no one picked it up and you were reunited with your ring after so long. That's awesome! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Great news, glad to hear it is found and back on your finger.


----------

